# Hall of Fame for Manny Pacquiao!



## AnitoKid (Apr 3, 2008)

Friends, here is a post I did when WBC super featherweight 
champion Manny Pacquiao was inducted into the Elorde 
Hall of Fame during the 8th Gabriel Flash Elorde Boxing Awards Night.

Could be an interesting read, friends.
Much thanks for looking.


**more read here, friends*

.


----------

